# eye tear



## harleyquinn2323 (Mar 9, 2005)

my black moor eulogy has a tear on his eye that at first was white. i don't know if it was a true tear or not. he's been hioding in my skeleton while the tank lights are off but whenever i turn the light on he will come out. i checked it today and its gone back to black. does anyone know what this could be or if its serious.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just keep a eye on him and if you see him acting sluggish or not hungry let us know and we can help further. Other than that if it has gone away i would not worry about it any longer.


----------

